# Acer Aspire X1700 won't start



## joylin (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't think this is the right place and I apologize if it isn't.....
I have an Acer X1700 desktop - 3 days old by the way. Runs Vista Home Premium. 1 day after arrival, pushed power button. Monitor light is blue, flashes the Acer logo, then says "no signal" and blue light turns yellow. The fan in the tower which operates very quietly, normally, is very loud at that point. Have been able to power down the tower and the monitor, unplug all from the wall, hold the power button on the monitor down for 20 seconds or so, turn it all back on, and then it boots just fine. Okay work around, but don't feel that this is right after 3 days. Please help.... Oh by the way, I'm not a PC expert. Mac user for years, just needed a PC for real estate. (never had a problem with a mac....) Thanks for anyone's help..... HELP!


----------



## Siafu (May 6, 2009)

This doesn't seem to be in the right thread as stated. 

Are you using the Acer monitor supplied with the desktop?
If you are using an older monitor the default resolution might be
too high for the monitor. 
Is your monitor hooked up to the GPU or the on board VGA?
Basically the "top" of the computer (if it's upright) has a DVI connection
that you can use an adapter (should be in the box) on to hook up VGA.
That's the one you want to use on this model. 
If you hook up to the VGA on the side (again if it's standing up) between the PS2 and USB ports, that is not set to be the default output in the bios.
The problem you are having then is Windows has to take out the time to 
switch the default output to the on board VGA rather than the GPUs DVI out.

Hope this helps and good luck, I have the same model computer as my work machine, and it hasn't let me down yet.

for reference:
DVI:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface
VGA:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VGA


----------



## joylin (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you, Saifu, for responding. I apologize in advance for still not quite understanding. 
The monitor is an Acer 20" flat screen that came with the slim line tower.
Yes, there were 2 cables for the monitor - one was the "regular cable" (blue) that and the other was a cream colored (DVI, I believe) with an different configuration on the plug (I've never seen this before). This hooks to the back of the tower on the top. And yes, there was an adapter in the box.
I hooked up the monitor using the DVI cable - no adapter. 
Do I need to use the adapter?
So you don't have the same problem as I've had. I have to say that the instructions that came with the computer were meager at best.
Thank you!


----------



## Siafu (May 6, 2009)

I certainly couldn't agree more about the instructions. If you hooked up DVI to the GPU then you are fine as far as hook up goes. I would recommend calling Acer about this one, I warn you their tech support is about as lack luster as their netbooks. 
I'm thinking the problem is the GPU it self. If that's the case Acer should be able to replace it. If they want to charge you a DIME beside shipping, I can certainly recommend a WAY better GPU to use in place of the G100 solution. 
I suppose it could be the monitor too, I don't know for sure without seeing the problem first hand. I would just take it back if possible. The X1700 I have has had no issues, but it's HEAVILY modified. I only used the stock hardware for about two weeks, so I can't really compare situations either.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help.

Cheers


----------

